

‘Inhuman Microphone’ [iPhone] App Circumvents Occupy Wall Street’s Megaphone Ban - wh-uws
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/12/inhuman-microphone/all/1

======
kstenerud
"you don’t need to understand how the Inhuman Microphone works in order to use
it. Just like democracy."

It's shit like this...

